
Product-Minded Engineers: Who They Are and Why They Matter - nimblenavigator
http://mokriya.com/blog/product-minded-engineers-who-they-are-and-why-they-matter/
======
alex_lubinsky
I've launched several startups and I know how important it is to teach the
employees to work as a team. Engineers might mistakingly think that the users
will be fond of their products with so many features. But ordinary people do
not often need them, they just want intuitive, easy-to-use products! Designers
try to convince engineers to produce more user-friendly solutions, but it may
lead to conflicts. So before developing a new feature, we brainstorm to the
balance between complexity and simplicity together. It helps us stream the
energy on reaching our common goal without any misunderstanding.

~~~
nimblenavigator
That's awesome @alex_lubinsky - you nailed it, it pretty much comes down to
transparency and solid communication practices. Building a culture within the
team of user-first when thinking through the product.

